# what is this black line?



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 7, 2011)

is it caused by the flash?

https://picasaweb.google.com/propuke/Random#5637775758902629586


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 7, 2011)

could be the shadow of the toy could be the toy has a black felt spine or backbone thing like it's been trimmed down.  can you post a full res of the black line?

were you using a ring flash as that tends to put a small shadow around your subject like that that looks like a glow or halo but made as shadow.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd put money on it being a shadow from the flash.


----------



## Teepee (Aug 8, 2011)

the dinosaur's aura


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks shopped.  I can tell by the pixels and the black line.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 8, 2011)

Its either the worst bit of photoshopping ever, or a 1 in a million flash that makes it looked really badly photoshopped.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 9, 2011)

It's a black line.


----------



## Fruitloop (Aug 9, 2011)

isn't that one of them black lines from The Omen?


----------

